# أنواع نظم الرقابة على التكاليف



## dod_wow2000 (18 فبراير 2006)

جمعت بعض النظم الخاصه بالرقابة على التكاليف أرجو من الإخوه المتخصصين النقد والتحليل لما هو مكتوب مع خالص الشكر 
النظم الرئيسية للرقابة على التكلفة
تبدأ الرقابة على تكاليف المشروع من الناحية الفعلية بعمل التقدير الأصلي للتكلفة وما يستتبع ذلك من موازنة تقديرية لعملية الإنشاء ، ويكمن مفتاح تحقيق ربح من العملية في عاملين هما .

- الحفاظ على التكاليف داخل إطار موازنة التكاليف 

- معرفة وأين يقع انحراف التكاليف الفعلية عن تلك المقدرة 
وهناك العديد من الطرق والأساليب المختلفة التي تستخدم من أجل الرقابة والتحكم في التكلفة في صناعة المقاولات . ولكن الاختيار لاستخدام إحداهم يعتمد على العاملين الآتيين
- حجم ودرجة التعقيد وكثرة الأنشطة المكونة للمشروع 
- مستوى الإدارة وسلوكها في إدارة المشروع 
وفيما يلي بعض الأنظمة للرقابة على التكاليف.

1- إجماليات الربح والخسارة: Overall Profit Or Loss

في هذا النظام لا يتم عمل الرقابة إلا بعد انتهاء المشروع بالكامل حيث يقوم المقاول بعمل المقارنة بين إجمالي المقبوضات وإجمالي التكلفة التي تمت نتيجة شراء المواد الخام وأجور العمالة ومستحقات مقاولي الباطن وإهلاكات المعدات أو القيمة الإيجارية والمصروفات الإدارية للمشروع .

ويتم ذلك من خلال النظام المحاسبي للشركة ، وتكون المؤشرات في تلك الطريقة عبارة عن إجماليات ، ولكن في هذه الطريقة لا يستطيع المقاول تحديد ما إذا كان قد حدث انحراف بالزيادة أو النقصان في أي عنصر من عناصر التكلفة .

وهذا النظام مفيد في حالة المشروعات الصغيرة وذات الفترة الزمنية البسيطة ، كما أنه يمتاز بالسهولة والبساطة ولكنه نظام غير ذي جدوى كنظام الرقابة على التكاليف " Cost Control” حيث أنه لا يعطى معلومات جيدة عن سلوك عناصر التكلفة في حالة التطبيق ولا يساعد على اتخاذ القرارات في الوقت المناسب.

2- حساب الربح والخسارة للمشروع لفترات محدودة Profit Or Loss On each Contract Valuation dates

في هذا النظام يتم عمل الرقابة عن طريق المقارنة بين القيمة الإجمالية للأعمال التي تمت حتى تاريخ عمل المقارنة مع القيمة الإجمالية للتكلفة حتى تاريخه ، ولابد من مراعاة إضافة تكلفة المواد الخام التي تم توريدها واستخدامها ولم تصل فاتورتها بعد واستبعاد المواد الخام الموجودة بالموقع والتي لم يتم استخدامها بعد .

ويستخدم المستخلص الشهري أحيانا كمعيار للقياس ولكن يجب أخذ الاحتياط حيث أن المستخلصات في أحيانا كثيرة تكون لا تعبر عن حجم العمل الحقيقي بالمشروع لذا فلابد من عمل بعض التعديلات الضرورية أثناء تطبيق هذا النظام .

ويعانى هذا النظام من بعض العيوب أيضا منها عدم تقسيم مؤشر الربح على الأنشطة المختلفة للعمل ولهذا فإنه من الممكن أن يعطى انطباعا غير حقيقى نتيجة ظهور المؤشر في الاتجاه الإيجابي مع احتمال وجود انحراف غير مرغوب فيه في إحدى الأنشطة وتم تغطيته لوجود انحراف حسن في نشاط آخر، ولهذا فإن هذا النظام يستخدم في إعطاء مؤشر عام للمشروع ككل ولكنه لا يفيد في إعطاء رؤية واضحة لما يحدث داخل المشروع.

3- تكلفة الوحدة : Unit Costing

في هذا النظام يتم عمل الرقابة على التكاليف لمختلف الأنشطة المكونة للمشروع مثل (خلط الخرسانة – صب الخرسانة – الحدادة – النجارة ........الخ) وذلكعن طريق تسجيل تلك التكاليف منفصلة وعلى حدة .أما بالنسبة للتكاليف التي تدفع مرة واحدة مثل التجهيزات الأولية (على سبيل المثال) والمرتبطة بزمن محدد في المشروع فيتم تقسيمها على حجم العمل لكل نشاط يتم عمله ومن ثم نحصل على تكلفة الوحدة الحقيقية التي يمكن مقارنتها مع تلك الموجودة في العطاء في أي فترة زمنية خلال مدة تنفيذ المشروع .

ولكن لابد من مراعاة أن كل التكاليف تم حسابها هي لكل وحده على حده وأن التكاليف الأخرى المتنوعة من مصاريف إدارية للمشروع أو تجهيزات خاصة بالمشروع تم حسابها منفصلة ثم يتم إضافتها إلى تكلفة كل وحدة وذلك عن طريق تقسيم تلك المصروفات بنسبة معينة يتم تحديدها من قبل الإدارة على كل نشاط من أنشطة العمل .

4- التكلفة المعيارية : Standard Costing

هذا النظام هو النظام الشائع الاستخدام في الصناعات وخاصة الشركات التي تنتج عدد من المنتجات المعينة أو عدد من مكونات منتج معين ويتم فيه قياس تكلفة الإنتاج استنادا إلى معايير نمطية أو قياسية لكل عملية من عمليات الإنتاج ، ويتحقق ذلك من خلال تحديد الكميات المعيارية من المواد وساعات العمل اليدوي والآلي اللازمة لخلق وحدة المنتج أو النشاط ،ثم يتم بعد ذلك ترجمة هذه الكميات والأزمنة إلى قيم نقدية استنادا إلى أسعار ومعدلات معيارية للمواد وساعات العمل اليدوي أو الآلي ، ويتم حساب الانحرافات عن طريق المقارنة بين المخرجات مع تكلفة الإنتاج.

والانحراف دائما هو القيمة التي اختلفت فيها الأرباح المحققة عن الأرباح المخططة ولذلك فإنه مع وجود نظام جيد ومناسب لتسجيل التكلفة فإنه يمكن تحليل ذلك الانحراف وبيان الموضع المسبب له إذا كان من العناصر الآتية :

1- أسعار المواد الخام.

2- المواد المستخدمة.

3- معدلات الأجور .

4- كفاءة العمالة .

5- المصروفات الإدارية (ثابتة ومتغيرة)

6- حجم الإنتاج .

7- المبيعات.

ولكن استخدام مثل ذلك النظام في المقاولات صعب جدا نتيجة المتغيرات الموجودة في صناعة البناء ،ويعتبر البديل المناسب هو حساب قيمة العمل الذي تم مع وجود موازنة للمشروع وبالمقارنة بينهما لابد أن يعكس ذلك القيمة التي يجب على المقاول أن يطالب بها.

5- التحليل الشبكي للتكلفة Network Cost Analysis

هذا النظام يعتمد أساسا على وجود تحليل شبكي وبرنامج زمني للمشروع ومن خلال ذلك التحليل الشبكي فإنه يمكن تحديد القيمة لكل مجموعه متكاملة من أنشطة العمل التي يجب أن تتم ثم بالمتابعة للأعمال المنفذة يمكن حساب قيمة الأعمال من خلال العمل المنتهي ومن الممكن في بعض الأحوال تقسيم التكلفة إلى عناصرها وتكويد كل منها على حدة وهذا يساعد عملية التسجيل كتكلفة حيث أنه يتم تسجيلها تبعا للنشاط الخاص بها أو على نفس الكود الذي تم التكلفة بالنسبة له .

وبالتالي يمكن معرفة كل نشاط وبالمقارنة بينه وبين التكلفة المخططة يتم تحديد الانحراف إذا وجد.

ولذلك فإن نجاح هذا النظام يستدعى عدم تقييم العمل عن طريق قائمة البنود والأسعار التي ترتبط بالأعمال المنتهية الكاملة ولكن لابد من تقسيم العمل إلى الأنشطة المختلفة المكونة له بمعنى عمل قائمة أنشطة . وهو عموما موجود من خلال التحليل الشبكي للمشروع ، وبالتالي فمن السهل على المقاول أن يضع بعض التقارير في أي شكل خاص به لكي تساعده في عمل الرقابة على التكلفة خلال فترة تنفيذ المشروع .

6- الموازنات والتكلفة المعيارية Budget and standard costing

الموازنة هي تعبير كمي عن خطة المشروع وأداة للمساعدة على التنسيق وتنفيذ هذه الخطة ويمكن إعداد موازنة فرعية لكل جزء من أجزاء المشروع وذلك في إطار الموازنة الشاملة للمشروع ككل ، و الموازنة هي تكاليف مقدرة قبل بدء التشغيل تستند في تقديراتها على التكاليف التاريخية التي تحققت في فترات سابقة أو المناظرة وهي بهذا تختلف عن الأساليب العلمية التي تستخدم في نظم أخرى مثل التكاليف المعيارية .

ويختلف هذان الأسلوبان في درجة الكفاءة للرقابة على التكلفة لكل عنصر من عناصر التكاليف.

حيث أن التكلفة المعيارية تستخدم عادة في الرقابة على التكلفة المباشرة مثل (المواد الخام – العمالة – المعدات ......الخ) .

بينما الموازنة تستخدم للرقابة على التكاليف الغير مباشرة مثل (المصروفات الإدارية - .....الخ).

وبذلك توضح التكلفة المعيارية تكلفة الوحدة المنتجة والنشاط التشغيلي لها أما الموازنة فتوضح وتظهر إجمالية تكلفة المنتج من جميع عناصر التكلفة .

وأيضا لأن التكلفة المعيارية لا تتغير مع تغير حجم العمل لأنها مرتبطة بتكلفة الوحدة التي هي أيضا مرتبطة بالتكاليف المباشرة (عمالة - مواد خام - .........الخ) ولذلك فإن استخدامها من أجل الرقابة على بنود تكلفة الوحدة يكون مناسبا.

أما في حالة الموازنة فترتبط بالتكلفة الغير مباشرة التي تتغير بتغير حجم الإنتاج أو النشاط.

وبما أن النظام المطلوب للرقابة على التكلفة لابد وأن يكون صالحا لكلا النوعان من التكلفة (مباشرة وغير مباشرة).

لذا فإن المزج بين كلا النظامان (الموازنة والتكلفة المعيارية) يعطيان الأسلوب الأمثل للرقابة على التكلفة، حيث أن التكلفة المعيارية تبين تكلفة الوحدة والموازنة تبين إجمالي التكلفة.


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (14 يوليو 2007)

مبدع ماشاء الله عليك ,,,


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ... لا ادري كيف لم ارى الموضوع هذا من قبل!

موضوع ممتاز ومهم وغني بالمعلومات ... جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
يحتاج الموضوع مزيدا من القراءه ... للمساهمه في اثراءه، ولو ان الاخ الكريم dod_wow2000 لم يترك لنا مجالا للمساهمه


----------



## الزعيم2000 (19 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله على المعلومات القيمة اخى الكريم
لى استيضاح من الأخوة المشاركين بالنسبة لتحميل التكاليف الغير المباشرة الحقيقية او المنفذة بالفعل لماذا نقوم بتوزيعها على الأنشطة ذات التكاليف المباشرة ولا نقوم بحسابها كنسبة مئوية من إجمالى المشروع كما هو الحال فى مرحة التخطيط


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (20 يوليو 2007)

تسلمنة يا اخي العزيز قيم هذا الموضوع ومهم جدا ونأمل ان ترفدنا بالمزيد


----------



## دعيج (20 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خير ....
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## engmohamad (26 يوليو 2007)

رائع ومشكور جدا


----------



## saidjibril (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

الله يكرمك


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع جميل جدا وخاصة هو نفس موضوعي في رسالة الماجستير
لكني ذهبت بعيدا وبتفاصيل اكثر حيث عملت ترميز لكل فقرة من فقرات المشروعويشمل هذا التمييز (coading) ايضا فصل الكلف المباشرة عن الكلف الغير مباشرة ويفصل ايضا بين كلفة المواد وكلفة العمل ومصاريف اخرى 
ولم يتم التطبيق هذا البرنامج لانه كان مخصص للمنشاة الفاو العامة في العراق بسببب الاحتلال الامريكي وتدمير والغاء الهيئة التي كانت مشرفة على منشاة الفو العامة


----------



## safys (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الجميل ده انا كنت بدور عليه من زمان


----------



## محمد هانى2 (30 مايو 2012)

تشكر هذا الجهد الرائع


----------

